# Sammy Guevara Trends After More Racist and Rape Comments from The Past Resurface



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

So when was this exactly?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> So when was this exactly?


*
The first clip is from 2016 and the second clip is probably from around the same time that he talked about wanting to rape Sasha.*


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Don’t let Twitter get a hold of any wrestler from the 80-90s shoot interviews.

we’ll never see anyone over the age of 40 again


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Miro about to take the TNT title in a squash next week.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515465606031568897
*That comment section ain't looking good for your lord and savior Tony Khan.*


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

He sounds like a teen in those clips. Are we really gonna punish him for being naive when he was young?


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Snowflakes are at it again. And these are the same folks that are clamoring for Attitude era.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Gn1212 said:


> He sounds like a teen in those clips. Are we really gonna punish him for being naive when he was young?


I wouldn't call a 21 years old a teen tho. 

But seriously, fuck this. Everyone had those phases at some point in their life and no one cares.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The first clip is from 2016 and the second clip is probably from around the same time that he talked about wanting to rape Sasha.*


That's why I was curious. Like, the comments are just as bad, but I'm not sure what you really do here given it's from the same time period or earlier? 

It would seem somewhat overdone to fire him for a couple even older comments than the Sasha one after how they and Sammy handled that fallout.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Buhalovski said:


> I wouldn't call a 21 years old a teen tho.
> 
> But seriously, fuck this. Everyone had those phases at some point in their life and no one cares.


He sounded like one. I'm well aware he was in his early 20s. That's still a naive age in my books. 
People say it's being accountable for your actions. No, this mentality will fuck our society in the future.
We're humans ffs, you learn from your mistakes.
He didn't kill anyone nor did he actually rape someone as far as we know. He was just being silly trying to act cool. I'm sure he is ashamed by the shit he said himself.

No point trying to cancel him for this.

Btw @The Legit Lioness , how is #FireSammyGuevara trending? I had to manually search that on Twitter. And there's maybe 20 tweets the past day. The other ones are from 2020 lol.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Tony Khan should not put too much stock into what people say on Twitter. If the toxic Twitter dweebs had their own way, there'd be three women's matches per show and Scorpio Sky would hold the world title for diversity's sake. It was because of this vocal minority that Big Swole vs. Britt Baker was added to that PPV and was perhaps the worst match in AEW PPV history.

Sammy was and maybe still is an idiot, but those comments precede his Sasha ones, so to fire him over that would be ridiculous. The people who judge his past transgressions should perhaps analyze their own behaviour of trying to cost people their employment constantly. If Sammy still says this kind of stuff, then by all means call him into the office...


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Tony would likely cave in to this.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515446569969070080
> *He got away with sensitivity training under the old management, but I don't think that's going to fly with this new Warner merger that banned the Briscoes for homophobic tweets from 10 years ago. They've apologized profusely and donated their salaries to gay charities, but Warner executives still haven't moved on from it.*


how much do you think is actual concern vs concern trolling?


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

After the Sasha thing it's expected he said ton of stupid shit in the past, I'm againt the cancel culture but fuck it Sammy sucks, less screen time from him is good and if he doesn't get punished by Tony ...well now there's no more excuses to bring The Briscoes and Tessa.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Gn1212 said:


> He sounded like one. I'm well aware he was in his early 20s. That's still a naive age in my books.
> People say it's being accountable for your actions. No, this mentality will fuck our society in the future.
> We're humans ffs, you learn from your mistakes.
> He didn't kill anyone nor did he actually rape someone as far as we know. He was just being silly trying to act cool. I'm sure he is ashamed by the shit he said himself.
> ...


Yeah bro I still remember my edgelord days on 4chan and video games it was much worse than Sammy LOL

The difference is im not a public figure and no one gives a fuck. Ill actually shit on Tony if he does something, all of that woke bs has to go


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Legit hyperbole.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

By these standards me and everyone I know would be drawn and quartered if we were famous. The way we talked, the memes we shared, idk. I think this is pussy shit. I prefer to dislike sammy for his goofy antics and shit promos. Not for something offensive he said years ago. If it were happening recently that would be one thing, this is weak.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> how much do you think is actual concern vs concern trolling?


*Both. We all know the truth is people just want him the fuck out of here because they don't like him, but they're still genuinely outraged by the comments. I'm just trying to see how new management at Warner handles this, given their stance on other issues thus far.*


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

"How could I look my black football players in the eye knowing that I've hired a racist?"

- Tony Khan



Buhalovski said:


> I wouldn't call a 21 years old a teen tho.
> 
> But seriously, fuck this. Everyone had those phases at some point in their life and no one cares.


I dunno man, I went through the phase where I'd call my mates gay or say something was gay but I can genuinely say I never said I'd rape a woman or make jokes about black people being ugly. 

That's pretty messed up.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

It's funny certain posters love to bring the past for AEW guys but forget what wrestlers used to say and do was way worst in the 80s and 90s but convienantly leave that out. 

I seriously dislike sammy and if he still behaves this way today then he should then fuck off.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

The first thing of him saying "Your mama's black so fuck her" is fine imo. Calling it racist is just outright stupidity. Edgy and dumb to say, yes. Racist, not at all.

The rape thing is as stupid and disgusting as it was when he said it about Sasha. That was 6 years ago, though, so he's probably grown, especially since he hasn't done anything of the sort since (that we know of). I doubt anything will come from it other than an apology on social media.

Either way, Sammy is shit, so if this is an excuse to get him off of TV I'm happy.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Tony Khan's fastidious nature always wanting to make an exemplary impression in front of the social media crowd may have backed himself into a corner once again. It's an uphill battle being so persnickety when running a professional wrestling promotion.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Tony Khan's fastidious nature always wanting to make an exemplary impression in front of the social media crowd may have backed himself into a corner once again. It's an uphill battle being so persnickety when running a professional wrestling promotion.


*Let's see if he tries to RATIO someone for complaining about this.*


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

All this drama over a 160 lb kid. Just fire him already.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515465606031568897
> *That comment section ain't looking good for your lord and savior Tony Khan.*


This is all old shit from before he went through sensitivity training he's a changed man😉

Twitter crying didn't stop sammy from getting the belt back good for TK not bowing down.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

As much as I cant stand Sammy, they're just words. Stupid words yes, but while these are a bit overboard we've all said dumb shit when we were younger. Punishing people for shit they said years and years ago is pathetic.

Especially in an Era where we largely don't punish criminals anymore. Theft is fine, assault is fine, rioting and looting are perfectly acceptable behaviors now, but you better not tweet mean things! The world is such a pathetic joke now.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

By today’s standards most HOF wrestlers would become non entities.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> This is all old shit from before he went through sensitivity training he's a changed man😉
> 
> Twitter crying didn't stop sammy from getting the belt back good for TK not bowing down.


Would he have to go again? Or did the last course cover it? 

Is there specific training for each incident? Racism course, rape joke course, ect 

If he called someone a fat fuck would he have to go to a anti fat shaming course?

I have so many questions about the whole process. I’d like AEW to stream it the next time someone gets sent.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Seafort said:


> By today’s standards most HOF wrestlers would become non entities.


MVP served 9 1/2 of an 18 1/2 year sentence for armed robbery and kidnapping in prison. Booker T spent 19 months in prison for armed robbery.

Both would blacklisted to the bottom rung indies or Puerto Rico today, but enjoy VIP status. And that's fine, if a person does his time he should be allowed to work again. And if a person isn't arrested in the first place, then he or she definitely shouldn't be made unemployable by toxic creatures on Twitter.

Always funny how the 'tolerant' bunch are the most intolerant of them all when it comes to benefit of the doubt and second chances.


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

I can't stand Sammy but ill defend him here. Ain't nobody have any moral high ground to judge anyone's past. Sammy is just a foolish young kid that really needs to quit social media before it ruins him.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Tony Khan really put himself in a corner with that Hogan ban (Whose comments were like 15 years ago). Kinda kills the whole “It happened a long time ago” argument.





3venflow said:


> MVP served 9 1/2 of an 18 1/2 year sentence for armed robbery and kidnapping in prison. Booker T spent 19 months in prison for armed robbery.
> 
> Both would blacklisted to the bottom rung indies or Puerto Rico today, but enjoy VIP status. And that's fine, if a person does his time he should be allowed to work again. And if a person isn't arrested in the first place, then he or she definitely shouldn't be made unemployable by toxic creatures on Twitter.
> 
> Always funny how the 'tolerant' bunch are the most intolerant of them all when it comes to benefit of the doubt and second chances.




Yeah, but Vince is notoriously forgiving of people who made mistakes or burned bridges. Tony Khan is the one who wanted to blacklist people for saying racist shit in the past.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

La Parka said:


> Would he have to go again? Or did the last course cover it?
> 
> Is there specific training for each incident? Racism course, rape joke course, ect
> 
> ...


If the shit being brought up is older then something he already made up for I give zero fucks tbh.

Not like this shit happened recently it's just a bunch of whiny cunts on social media per usual.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Tony Khan really put himself in a corner with that Hogan ban (Whose comments were like 15 years ago). Kinda kills the whole “It happened a long time ago” argument.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Exactly. All the people raging at Twitter forget that Tony Khan went the fake woke route and set the precedent himself, when in reality he doesn't give a fuck.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Aye "yo momma ____ so fuck her" is a gem of a momma joke. Shit is insanely versatile lol. 


But sucks for him, folk get weirdly vindictive with celebrities. He'll probably be okay.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Guevara is trash, not just as a wrestler but just a trash person, fuck him.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Some people have too much time on their hands like for real. Last time time I check he apologized to Sasha in private.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Buhalovski said:


> I wouldn't call a 21 years old a teen tho.
> 
> But seriously, fuck this. *Everyone had those phases at some point in their life* and no one cares.


I can't speak for anyone else but I sure as fuck never said I'd rape someone or make racist comments. Why? Because I know better and Sammy should've known better as well. 

Just because YOU said shit like that doesn't mean EVERYONE else has.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Miro about to take the TNT title in a squash next week.


fucking spoilers


----------



## DerekArmstrong (Dec 4, 2020)

Sasha needs to do to Sammy what Charlotte did to that Smackdown GM


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

He's had his sensitivity training. There's been no incidents since. Case closed.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

"sensitivity training"

lmao


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Poor bastard was born 10 years too late. This edgy shit was peak comedy a while ago, and it kinda still is but you mostly keep it between friends now. This guy would have been a right lad in COD lobbies

Edit: Oh he's only 2 years younger than me, thought he was early 20's, ha.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Didn't Tony Khan ban Hogan and his wife over comments he made over a decade ago?

Interesting how he won't apply this same mentality to his own roster. He'll only sound morally righteous when it doesn't affect his bottom line.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I am not going to defend AEW here. If they are going to preach high morals with no forgiveness, it has to be enforced on everyone and Sammy included. They can’t have different rules for different people. If they could preach education and learning I would have a different view.

The fed do the same though. If the leader has no moral compass, then he cannot enforce it on his employees.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Didn't Tony Khan ban Hogan and his wife over comments he made over a decade ago?
> 
> Interesting how he won't apply this same mentality to his own roster. He'll only sound morally righteous when it doesn't affect his bottom line.


Tbh Hogan was like 50-60 when he said that shit, and it was literally hateful racism. Sammy sounds like he's 16 and being edgy


----------



## IpostHIGH (Feb 5, 2017)

Good.

Now have Miro crush his neck and retire him from all wrestling promotions for good.

Get this clown off of TV.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Didn't Tony Khan ban Hogan and his wife over comments he made over a decade ago?
> 
> Interesting how he won't apply this same mentality to his own roster. He'll only sound morally righteous when it doesn't affect his bottom line.


nope - he banned Hogan’s wife over comments she made the other day - and said ‘you’re banned, just like your husband’

never said why her husband was banned - could’ve been for killing TNA for all we know


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

There's no point using Hogan, Briscoes, Kendrick etc as a benchmark on how Tony Khan should treat employees. He's let offensive comments made by Nyla Rose, Jake Hager, Pepsi Man and others slide under his watch. We know he's a sucker for faux outrage and just have to accept that's part and parcel of his personality.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Do we have any context for these comments though?


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515446569969070080
> *He got away with sensitivity training under the old management, but I don't think that's going to fly with this new Warner merger that banned the Briscoes for homophobic tweets from 10 years ago. They've apologized profusely and donated their salaries to gay charities, but Warner executives still haven't moved on from it.*


If we look beyond the disgusting shit he said about Sasha Banks and these clips as well what we have is still a guy who fucking sucks in the ring, has a terrible look, is mediocre on the mic technically but is super annoying so that certifies him as the shits. His girlfriend Tay Cunti the LuchaWhoreus is the drizzling shits across the board in every capacity. I'd love to see AEW future endeavor both of them, and this is even before we talk about Sammy's rape and racist comments. TK's double standard doesn't come as a surprise because even though you wouldn't believe it based on how he presents his company, he is a businessman first.

Dude won the secondary title tonight too. See how TK covers this one up considering Brian Kendrick got axed for some conspiracy theory bullshit.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I can't speak for anyone else but I sure as fuck never said I'd rape someone or make racist comments. Why? Because I know better and Sammy should've known better as well.
> 
> Just because YOU said shit like that doesn't mean EVERYONE else has.


You never said I would fuck her brains out to _insert random girls name_? Everyone said it, its just bad choice of words from Sammy


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

These clips were prior to his sensitivity training, so they're irrelevant. He's been trained into being a more sensitive person who thinks about the feel-feels of snowflakes before he speaks. Now, if anyone can find something scandalous from *after* his sensitivity training, then you might have something.


----------



## Lurker V2.0 (Feb 2, 2021)

Never forget 🕯









No room in AEW for views expressed in the past by Brian Kendrick due to Sammy’s views taking up a bit too much space?


----------



## GreatLiberator (9 mo ago)

@Lurker V2.0
Don't forget Hager's on the roster too.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

WrestleFAQ said:


> These clips were prior to his sensitivity training, so they're irrelevant. He's been trained into being a more sensitive person who thinks about the feel-feels of snowflakes before he speaks. Now, if anyone can find something scandalous from *after* his sensitivity training, then you might have something.


Agree with this. 

And so this tweet must be ignored by Tony Khan. Sammy Guevara should reply with exactly what you’ve said.


----------



## Lurker V2.0 (Feb 2, 2021)

Geert Wilders said:


> Agree with this.
> 
> And so this tweet must be ignored by Tony Khan. Sammy Guevara should reply with exactly what you’ve said.


If this is all it takes to be absolved past offensive comments then every public figure should attend sensitivity training ASAP.

“I know I made some racist comments 7 years ago but I attended sensitivity training 2 weeks ago so it’s all good mate!”

But in all seriousness everyone needs to lighten up.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Lurker V2.0 said:


> If this is all it takes to be absolved past offensive comments then every public figure should attend sensitivity training ASAP.
> 
> “I know I made some racist comments 7 years ago but I attended sensitivity training 2 ago so it’s all good mate!”
> 
> But in all seriousness everyone needs to lighten up.


Would you like to be judged based on a passing comment you made in the past when you were young and dumb?

Big difference between Sammy and someone like Kevin Spacey


----------



## Lurker V2.0 (Feb 2, 2021)

Geert Wilders said:


> Would you like to be judged based on a passing comment you made in the past when you were young and dumb?
> 
> Big difference between Sammy and someone like Kevin Spacey


I just said everyone needs to lighten up.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Lurker V2.0 said:


> Never forget 🕯
> View attachment 120769
> 
> 
> No room in AEW for views expressed in the past by Brian Kendrick due to Sammy’s views taking up a bit too much space?


Yeah because holocaust denialism and in the case of Hogan (because people keep bringing him up like it's some kind of gotcha for TK) a 2 minute hate filled rant about "n----rs" is the same as a weak comeback to a yo mama joke on a podcast with his friend, or using the word rape in an edgy way to describe wanting to fuck someones brains out. Totally the same.

"He said he'd fuck her till, and I quote 'the pussy fell out' ; that is genital mutilation that would result in severe blood loss and possible death. So Sammy is _literally_ saying he wants to kill Miley Cyrus with his dick?! What an absolute disgusting filth of a human being."

Good lord. Man this concern trolling shit is fucking out of hand.


----------



## Razgriz (Jan 14, 2016)

These just sound like shitty jokes he made ages ago. 

Comparing this to like a viewpoint is shortsighted and lacking an understanding of why some people get banned and why some dont.

I dont condone what he said. And action should be done. Such as apologizing for the shitty statements. But I dont think these are firable offenses.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Scorpio sky's attempt to stay relevant exposed........I kid I kid


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

He was clearly trading roasts with the guy when he made the black comment. The rape comment just sounds like a young idiot trying to emphasize how attractive he finds someone. 

Sammy is an idiot with the most punchable face I think I've ever seen. But this is all pretty fuckin weak. 

You/a job can't gold someone accountable for something they said before they held the goddam job...!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Not this shit again.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Lurker V2.0 said:


> I just said everyone needs to lighten up.


You seem to be encouraging the toxic cancel culture with your comment, though. Sensitivity training is not something to overlook.


----------



## Superkick (Mar 19, 2017)

People who constantly stick their tongue out like Sammy does are mentally retarded. His comments prove it.

E: He chews gum like a cow, which also proves that his IQ isn't impressive.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Lorromire said:


> The first thing of him saying "Your mama's black so fuck her" is fine imo. Calling it racist is just outright stupidity. Edgy and dumb to say, yes. Racist, not at all.


wat


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Anyone looking to see sammy's career be killed for this needs to get their own live in order, ain't nothing healthy about living a life of focusing on trying to destroy other people's life's because you ain't got shit going on in your own life


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Buhalovski said:


> I wouldn't call a 21 years old a teen tho.
> 
> But seriously, fuck this. Everyone had those phases at some point in their life and no one cares.


I never had a phase where I wanted to rape anyone. Guevara is either a piece of shit human being or mentally retarded. Possibly both.



Dizzie said:


> Anyone looking to see sammy's career be killed for this needs to get their own live in order, ain't nothing healthy about living a life of focusing on trying to destroy other people's life's because you ain't got shit going on in your own life


Nobody is "focussing" on destroying that guy's life. There's a difference between stating an opinion and being obsessed about it.

The thing is: deep down inside he knows how much of a cunt he is. That's why he's so fucking lame and insecure, and why he needs his stupid, awkward cue cards to cover up his incompetence on the mic. The cognitive dissonance is killing him, figuratively speaking. 
Oh and those fucking cue cards aren't even one bit clever. Guy's an overrated loser, absolutely not worth the hassle that comes with employing him, imo.



Superkick said:


> People who constantly stick their tongue out like Sammy does are mentally retarded. His comments prove it.
> 
> E: He also chews gum like a cow, which also proves that his IQ isn't impressive.


This. Dude is dull af.


----------



## Lurker V2.0 (Feb 2, 2021)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Yeah because holocaust denialism and in the case of Hogan (because people keep bringing him up like it's some kind of gotcha for TK) a 2 minute hate filled rant about "n----rs" is the same as a weak comeback to a yo mama joke on a podcast with his friend, or using the word rape in an edgy way to describe wanting to fuck someones brains out. Totally the same.
> 
> "He said he'd fuck her till, and I quote 'the pussy fell out' ; that is genital mutilation that would result in severe blood loss and possible death. So Sammy is _literally_ saying he wants to kill Miley Cyrus with his dick?! What an absolute disgusting filth of a human being."
> 
> Good lord. Man this concern trolling shit is fucking out of hand.


It’s a joke. I think this world is full of softies. Lighten up Francis.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Bunch of pussies showing their yellow bellies again.

Soft as Charmin.


----------



## Lurker V2.0 (Feb 2, 2021)

Geert Wilders said:


> You seem to be encouraging the toxic cancel culture with your comment, though. Sensitivity training is not something to overlook.


Your rationale of forgiveness through therapy is cool. Honestly all scum bags should go to therapy right now so their misdeeds can be overlooked if they ever get exposed. I think this logic is just as bad. 

Point being if Sammy has any controversial statements (not that these are) then he should have brought them to light after therapy. If a trend of past horrible comments were to arise then I would think he is an asshole who was only concerned with getting out of trouble for the comment about Sasha.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Yeah because holocaust denialism and in the case of Hogan (because people keep bringing him up like it's some kind of gotcha for TK) a 2 minute hate filled rant about "n----rs" is the same as a weak comeback to a yo mama joke on a podcast with his friend, or using the word rape in an edgy way to describe wanting to fuck someones brains out. Totally the same.
> 
> "He said he'd fuck her till, and I quote 'the pussy fell out' ; that is genital mutilation that would result in severe blood loss and possible death. So Sammy is _literally_ saying he wants to kill Miley Cyrus with his dick?! What an absolute disgusting filth of a human being."
> 
> Good lord. Man this concern trolling shit is fucking out of hand.


For me it isn't concern trolling but more a case of Tony sticking by his previous views. If you're upset about Hulkster you have to kind of have to get rid of Sammy.

We all knew TK was full of shit when he said he hated Hogan and what he said but like a week later hired former convicted rapist Mike Tyson to appear.


----------



## PeepNation08 (May 21, 2020)

Sammy was on a show with TWFS dickheads? Natural heel tbh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Braylyt said:


> wat


Explain how it is racist. Is saying "Your mama so gay" homophobic? No. Why should saying "Your mama so black" be racist? It's a "Your mama" joke, a joke made for someone to say the most nonsensical things.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Lorromire said:


> Explain how it is racist. Is saying "Your mama so gay" homophobic? No. Why should saying "Your mama so black" be racist? It's a "Your mama" joke, a joke made for someone to say the most nonsensical things.


Correct me if I'm wrong but weren't they talking about ugly mothers to which Sammy replied "Yeah? Well your mums black!" which indicates that black people are ugly?

That's how I took it but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but weren't they talking about ugly mothers to which Sammy replied "Yeah? Well your mums black!" which indicates that black people are ugly?
> 
> That's how I took it but maybe I'm wrong.


Nah, that's a reach if anything. You could say that he's using black as an insult, which he is, but that doesn't make it racist since he clearly had no intentions behind it, he was simply being an edgy fucking idiot.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but weren't they talking about ugly mothers to which Sammy replied "Yeah? Well your mums black!" which indicates that black people are ugly?
> 
> That's how I took it but maybe I'm wrong.


*No, you're right.*


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> I never had a phase where I wanted to rape anyone. Guevara is either a piece of shit human being or mentally retarded. Possibly both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you say here, but it's mind blowing to think he's the brighter one between him and his luchawhoreus.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Randy Lahey said:


> Woke E-bots getting outraged? Stick to womens wrestling and wwe you fucking geeks. It goes triple for the spamming OP.
> 
> AEW and UFC, Tony Khan and Dana White, aren’t for you.


Lighten up dude sheesh. Aew fans think Sammy is shit as well.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Firefromthegods said:


> Lighten up dude sheesh. Aew fans think Sammy is shit as well.


But...but...but...but....he's a Pillar of AEW!

No wonder this promotion is collapsing at the foundation.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

otbr87 said:


> But...but...but...but....he's a Pillar of AEW!
> 
> No wonder this promotion is collapsing at the foundation.


Nice hyperbole chief


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Lighten up dude sheesh. Aew fans think Sammy is shit as well.


No they don’t. He’s a douche for leaving his fiancé. For this, no. 

Comments from years ago nobody gives a fuck about. 

AEW is ran like UFC. In that, it doesn’t matter what these guys say in their off time, if they are the best at what they do they will have a job.

It’s only a matter of time before the Briscoes are on Dynamite. Then the OP can make some more woke spamming posts.

Dude is an absolute troll that should have banned for spamming months ago.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Firefromthegods said:


> Nice hyperbole chief


Thanks! I'm here all week....well except for the week I got banned, but I'm here all of the other weeks.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

IMO the comment about whoever's mom sounded sarcastic. I would need to hear more of the conversation for the context. He could have been standing up for the other dude's mom in a backhanded way.

On the other hand, Sammy always kinda has that tone to his voice, so it's not easy to read..


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Randy Lahey said:


> No they don’t. He’s a douche for leaving his fiancé. For this, no.
> 
> Comments from years ago nobody gives a fuck about.
> 
> ...


He posted a thread about Sammy trending on twitter. I've yet to see any evidence to the contrary.

You're being needlessly aggressive knock it off


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> He posted a thread about Sammy trending on twitter. I've yet to see any evidence to the contrary.
> 
> You're being needlessly aggressive knock it off


Twitter trolls mean nothing. Literally 0 You realize less than 1% of twitter makes 99% of the posts? They even banned nearly every conservative voice on the platform to where it’s nothing but a microphone for the perpetually offended-woke-etc.

That world isn’t a real world. The real world that promoters like Tony Khan and Dana White live in is about who generates money for their company.

Remember when the woke OP made posts about twitter being outraged about Nick Gage/Dominos. Nothing happened. Bc twitter isn’t the real world, and whatever is “trending” on twitter is not worthy of a post here.

And as far as being aggressive, it’s tiresome to read non stop spam troll posts from the hate brigade. Nobody goes over to the WWE section and trashes them bc AEW fans DONT CARE about WWE. 

But they are allowed to do it here and I’m going to call them out every time. If you dont like AEW, the performers, or the booker, then STOP FUCKING POSTING about something you hate. AEW clearly isnt for the OP.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

otbr87 said:


> Thanks! I'm here all week....well except for the week I got banned, but I'm here all of the other weeks.


The worst week in the history of WF


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Lorromire said:


> The worst week in the history of WF


Your Forum Chief had to take a little time out, but rest assured I have returned to my rightful place at The Head of Forum..

WF....ACKNOWLEDGE ME!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

😳 😬


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Randy Lahey said:


> Twitter trolls mean nothing. Literally 0 You realize less than 1% of twitter makes 99% of the posts? They even banned nearly every conservative voice on the platform to where it’s nothing but a microphone for the perpetually offended-woke-etc.
> 
> That world isn’t a real world. The real world that promoters like Tony Khan and Dana White live in is about who generates money for their company.
> 
> ...


You get the irony of bitching about twitter silencing conservative free speech because it doesn't align with the majority and wanting to gatekeep and arbitrate who can post what and where right? 

AEW is a place of fun and inclusivity. That inclusivity means it's open to criticism. In this case Sammy is open to criticism if he gets enough attention and Warner wants to shit can the guy.

That's why boss made the thread. Given the rumblings that is a very real possibility. Especially if the new management is as soft as the rumours suggest.

It's not your place to be Jack dorsey and arbitrate who posts where and what chief


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think that whoever is recording all this backstage audio and keeping it as out of context 10s clips is the real person we should watch out for.

Fuckin' creepy shit man


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> For me it isn't concern trolling but more a case of Tony sticking by his previous views. If you're upset about Hulkster you have to kind of have to get rid of Sammy.
> 
> We all knew TK was full of shit when he said he hated Hogan and what he said but like a week later hired former convicted rapist Mike Tyson to appear.


What Hogan said was in no way equivalent to what Sammy said, in any way. 

The TK response was actually directed at Linda Hogan tweeting about the George Floyd BLM protests/riots.

Mike Tyson was convicted and served his time. That was almost 30 years ago and there hasn't been any other incidences as far as I'm aware. Booker T committed multiple armed robberies at 22. He served his time and obviously changed. 

People can change and should be allowed that opportunity. Maybe Hulk has changed, but making those kind of comments that late in life as opposed to making a very slightly off color "Yo mama" joke with a friend at 20 or 21 isn't anywhere near the same thing. 

False equivalency at its finest from the old pro Chippah.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Can we please as a civilization just stop this nonsense?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Two Sheds said:


> Can we please as a civilization just stop this nonsense?


Doubtful.

People seem to get a high off getting people fired / punished.

Donno how such things could be satisfying but every generation seems to have these types of people


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Sammy is a racist sexist pig and Tay is a racist as well. They are perfect little shit heels together to bad its not just an act for tv tho.

Im sure the new discovery CEO that is an empowered women would love to hear about these rape jokes and just laugh at them too.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Lorromire said:


> Explain how it is racist. Is saying "Your mama so gay" homophobic? No. Why should saying "Your mama so black" be racist? It's a "Your mama" joke, a joke made for someone to say the most nonsensical things.


You understand the concept of a causal relationship, right? 

"Your mom is black, SO fuck her"
i.e. fuck her because she is black

Explain how that's not racist


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Man, Sammy can't catch a break 😆


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Doubtful.
> 
> People seem to get a high off getting people fired / punished.
> 
> Donno how such things could be satisfying but every generation seems to have these types of people


Those people just want others to be able to enjoy the same misery they themselves are experiencing. That's actually mighty generous of them, don't you think?



Freelancer said:


> Man, Sammy can't catch a break 😆


It's almost like he's looking for things to put his foot in. He's a fool.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> "How could I look my black football players in the eye knowing that I've hired a racist?"
> 
> - Tony Khan
> 
> ...


Any black jokes ive told ive told to my black friends as well. his comments though were more like shots than jokes honestly. Like joking about black folks loving menthols is different from making monkey jokes you know? theres level to this shit


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Seth Grimes said:


> Tbh Hogan was like 50-60 when he said that shit, and it was literally hateful racism. Sammy sounds like he's 16 and being edgy


it was also pillow talk.. weve all said stupid shit to impress some girl weve fucked with afterwards. i always was of the opinion that actions speak louder than words


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Braylyt said:


> You understand the concept of a causal relationship, right?
> 
> "Your mom is black, SO fuck her"
> i.e. fuck her because she is black
> ...


You understand how a one-off comment in a "your mama" joke when he's had nothing to indicate any other racist tendencies isn't racist, right? There are countless other "your mama" jokes that go with "Your mama so black/asian/white/etc", are they all racist? Is every "your mama is so fat" joke fatphobic? What about "Your mama so poor", are we canceling everyone over a comment if they ever made a poor person joke?

Hell, Jade Cargill has been talking about money and how rich she is. That's insensitive to poor people, poor people in the USA are statistically more black, Jade's probs a racist and she should be canceled, right?

Labeling someone as a racist for something so minor is just stupid. Now if he had a history of this, sure, I'd agree that there are racist thoughts behind it.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

I’m no Sammy fan but this cancel culture nonsense is beyond pathetic, people actually dig up crap from years ago and probably spend hours and hours looking for something to put on social media and create threads to try drag someone they don’t like off tv?


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Lorromire said:


> There are countless other "your mama" jokes that go with "Your mama so black/asian/white/etc", are they all racist? Is every "your mama is so fat" joke fatphobic? What about "Your mama so poor", are we canceling everyone over a comment if they ever made a poor person joke?


Yes.
Yes.
No. Cancel culture can fuck right off. People have a right to be racist, bodyshaming, elitist twats just as much as I have the right to call them such.

For the record: I don't mind the occasional joke in bad taste. I do mind if they're not funny. I take my humor very seriously.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Yes.
> Yes.
> No. Cancel culture can fuck right off. People have a right to be racist, bodyshaming, elitist twats just as much as I have the right to call them such.
> 
> For the record: I don't mind the occasional joke in bad taste. I do mind if they're not funny. I take my humor very seriously.


So what classes as not racist/fatphobic/etc? Are we never allowed to make a joke or stereotype as a one-off?

Humour is subjective, though. Are we judging it off of your humour? Someone elses? Mine? You can't pick and choose what is and isn't okay because you found it offensive.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Lorromire said:


> So what classes as not racist/fatphobic/etc? Are we never allowed to make a joke or stereotype as a one-off?
> 
> Humour is subjective, though. Are we judging it off of your humour? Someone elses? Mine? You can't pick and choose what is and isn't okay because you found it offensive.


Are you ignoring the point I'm making or do you not understand what I'm saying?

Yes, this kind of jokes is racist/fatphobic/whatnot. But people need to be allowed to make this kind of jokes, just as others need to be allowed to call them out on that if they think it went too far. How can we talk about it if we're not allowed to talk about it? It's the age old discussion of "How far is satire allowed to take it?". Keep it alive. Trying to suffocate opinions borders on fascism. I was going to make a joke on fascism but I don't want to get cancelled.

On the part of humor being subjective: Exactly my point. I was joking when i wrote that line. You didn't find it funny. Fair enough. Some people find some jokes unfunny.


Let me explain it this way: Whenever I make a joke like this, I very well know that I'm actively being racist in that instance, and how wrong this would be, were I to seriously mean what I'm saying, *and that exactly is the point of the whole thing*.

It saddens me that I live in a time where I have to explain how offensive humour works.


----------



## FabioLight (Jan 31, 2011)

Not a fan of Sammy nor am I defending him but twitter mobs sure knows when to release stuff hun? Talk about timing. As soon as someone has some success people come out of the woodwork to try and bury said person. It's just toxic and sad at this point.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

#metoo

BTW it's all because of the bots


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Randomly saw you tweet under iBeast lol. 



stew mack said:


> it was also pillow talk.. weve all said stupid shit to impress some girl weve fucked with afterwards. i always was of the opinion that actions speak louder than words


You say the n word to girls you bang?


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Are you ignoring the point I'm making or do you not understand what I'm saying?
> 
> Yes, this kind of jokes is racist/fatphobic/whatnot. But people need to be allowed to make this kind of jokes, just as others need to be allowed to call them out on that if they think it went too far. How can we talk about it if we're not allowed to talk about it? It's the age old discussion of "How far is satire allowed to take it?". Keep it alive. Trying to suffocate opinions borders on fascism. I was going to make a joke on fascism but I don't want to get cancelled.
> 
> ...


You've yet to explain how what he said is racist, though. No one has actually said how it's even remotely racist.

Calling them out is fine, being able to say it is fine, I don't see anyone here who has disagreed with that. I don't see why you're talking about this when it's irrelevant to anything that I've said.

If you know you're being actively racist when you say a joke against a racial group, maybe that says more about you than you'd care to admit. When I say something making fun of white people, I know that I'm not actively being racist whatsoever, as I have no racist intentions behind the joke. You could claim that it pushes that narrative in society, which, sure, I'd agree with.

Yes, that's my point, which is why I don't get how everyone is upset over this. Sammy obviously didn't mean it in a racist way, so what's the issue here? You can call it unfunny all you want, which it wasn't, but that doesn't make it nor him racist.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Good Bunny said:


> Randomly saw you tweet under iBeast lol.
> 
> 
> You say the n word to girls you bang?



I mean I dont kink shame


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Sammy could have still been a babyface if he didn't abandon the Denny's waitress. She was nice and we all liked her. Poor girl had to return to work sobbing and crying knowing the closest thing she will ever have to a wedding is marrying the ketchup and mustard jars at the end of her shift. She lies in bed alone still thinking about Black Belt Shakira shaking her tail feathers into Sammy's heart.


----------



## Arn Anderson goat (Dec 25, 2020)

He shouldn't be cancelled but it confirms what an utter trash human he is!


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

stew mack said:


> it was also pillow talk.. weve all said stupid shit to impress some girl weve fucked with afterwards. i always was of the opinion that actions speak louder than words


I mean if to impress some woman that you've ALREADY fucked you need to resort to saying some racist shit, I'm not sure that you weren't already anyways


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Sammy might be a good performer in the ring but he is a trash human being. I would not be surprised if he gets arrested one day.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Quite the hyperbolic joke of a thread imo


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

I don't see how you can fire a guy who talks about rape when you invite a guy on your television program who's actually been convicted of rape. Maybe get rid of both but you can't keep trotting out the actual real life rapist and still expect to be taken seriously as the Cherub of Justice.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Lorromire said:


> You've yet to explain how what he said is racist, though. No one has actually said how it's even remotely racist.
> 
> Calling them out is fine, being able to say it is fine, I don't see anyone here who has disagreed with that. I don't see why you're talking about this when it's irrelevant to anything that I've said.
> 
> ...


"Your mum is black, so fuck her" is clearly a racist statement. It's the fucking point of the fucking joke. You know that full and well but you're ignoring it for the sake of pushing your anti-PC-agenda. People like you are the reason people like me can't make insensitive jokes anymore because everybody thinks people like me are people like you when we do. Fuck you and fuck all the other racists who do this shit, too. You're the second poster on this forum on my black list. Congratulations on a job well done.

If this leads to me being banned from this forum: worth.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@Lorromire it was a racist joke. Point blank period. Just cause his black friend didn't sell it doesn't mean it wasn't racist. 

@Kopros_The_Great you're not banned as long as you follow through on the block thing. And endeavour to keep the insults in rants.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

stew mack said:


> Any black jokes ive told ive told to my black friends as well. his comments though were more like shots than jokes honestly. Like joking about black folks loving menthols is different from making monkey jokes you know? theres level to this shit


What’s the contest of that TK quote?

Because literally before last season they hired a strength and conditioning coach for the Jaguars who had lost his previous job for racist behavior, right?


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Seth Grimes said:


> I mean if to impress some woman that you've ALREADY fucked you need to resort to saying some racist shit, I'm not sure that you weren't already anyways



yeah its weird and shitty, but idk man shit said in the heat of the moment i wont hold it against people as much, its not like he was Ric Flair trying to get a black referee actually fired


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I like to look at controversial statements in context; where were they said, who was involved, when did it happen, and what kind of conversation was going down at the time? Are we talking about banter among friends where no one was upset or intentionally hurtful comments? Are there red flags for personality issues in there? In that light, I give Sammy a pass on some of what's come up surrounding him but not on everything. From what he's let out into the public eye about him, he's not someone I'd be apt to choose as a close friend. I'll leave it there.

While fostering an inclusive, non-threatening work environment where everyone feels empowered to contribute safely is a common goal now, and an admirable one, people aren't perfect and sometimes it's hard to know where to draw lines on conduct. I wouldn't fire Sammy for being who he is, but I might not have hired him in the first place depending on the business involved. In pro wrestling? Meh, he could be worse. A lot worse. Still, I'd be keeping an eye on him, and any related social media conversations, if I were Tony.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> "Your mum is black, so fuck her" is clearly a racist statement. It's the fucking point of the fucking joke. You know that full and well but you're ignoring it for the sake of pushing your anti-PC-agenda. People like you are the reason people like me can't make insensitive jokes anymore because everybody thinks people like me are people like you when we do. Fuck you and fuck all the other racists who do this shit, too. You're the second poster on this forum on my black list. Congratulations on a job well done.
> 
> If this leads to me being banned from this forum: worth.


Hahaha, what are you on about? "Anti-PC-Agenda"? I'm on the PC side, but okay. Just because you're unable to explain how it's racist or not doesn't mean you get to throw a tantrum, Buddy.

"Your mama is gay, so fuck her" wouldn't be homophobic, it's just some edgy kid saying some dumb shit. That's the thing that you don't seem to understand, you have to take context and nuance into account otherwise why not label every single person racist/homophobic/transphobic/etc. Sammy clearly didn't say it in a harmful way nor does he have a single shred of history indicating to such, it was a dumb one-off joke that wasn't good. It's people like you that ruin the progression of this society into accepting others by turning everything into a black and white statement when they clearly aren't. Grow up.



Firefromthegods said:


> @Lorromire it was a racist joke. Point blank period. Just cause his black friend didn't sell it doesn't mean it wasn't racist.


My bad, only just saw this. I'll leave my post up, but let me know if you need me to edit it/take it away @Firefromthegods

I'll say this. That's the lightest most harmless racist comment to ever exist if it's classed as racist.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516145902238552073


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

Buhalovski said:


> I wouldn't call a 21 years old a teen tho.
> 
> But seriously, fuck this. Everyone had those phases at some point in their life and no one cares.


Is this a white thing? Because I don't know anyone that jokes about raping women, and I like how racism is always excused with the "oh they were young" excuse. If you joke abut wanting to rape women because they're attractive then something is mentally wrong with you.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

sideon said:


> Is this a white thing? Because I don't know anyone that jokes about raping women, and I like how racism is always excused with the "oh they were young" excuse. If you joke abut wanting to rape women because they're attractive then something is mentally wrong with you.


It most definitely isn't a white thing. It's more of a cultural thing, like where you grew up, who you grew up with, what they talked about, etc. 
Like you can find kids who got taught thinking that it's perfectly okay to rape, be racist, assault/abuse, etc. simply due to how they were raised and the friends/family around them.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

La Parka said:


> Don’t let Twitter get a hold of any wrestler from the 80-90s shoot interviews.
> 
> we’ll never see anyone over the age of 40 again


Warrior is lucky to be dead. Because there certainly is plenty of stuff he could get cancelled for.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

I'm black so fuck me right? But I think this is bs. Who gives a shit. On a broader spectrum. Words cant hurt you. Only your reaction to those words can. Hence we end racism by ignoring it when it comes to the verbal parts. Thus taking away its only power. Our reaction.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I cant lie, i chuckled at the mom joke lol.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Cowabunga said:


> Warrior is lucky to be dead. Because there certainly is plenty of stuff he could get cancelled for.


Same could be said of many. Lawler's promo on Goldust for example.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Lorromire said:


> Hahaha, what are you on about? "Anti-PC-Agenda"? I'm on the PC side, but okay. Just because you're unable to explain how it's racist or not doesn't mean you get to throw a tantrum, Buddy.
> 
> "Your mama is gay, so fuck her" wouldn't be homophobic, it's just some edgy kid saying some dumb shit. That's the thing that you don't seem to understand, you have to take context and nuance into account otherwise why not label every single person racist/homophobic/transphobic/etc. Sammy clearly didn't say it in a harmful way nor does he have a single shred of history indicating to such, it was a dumb one-off joke that wasn't good. It's people like you that ruin the progression of this society into accepting others by turning everything into a black and white statement when they clearly aren't. Grow up.


Yea that would be homophobic though. Saying someone is part of a certain group so fuck them is ist against whatever group you're talking about


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Hephaesteus said:


> Yea that would be homophobic though. Saying someone is part of a certain group so fuck them is ist against whatever group you're talking about


I think you're misunderstanding. The convo is whether Sammy is a racist for saying it. The guy has no history of racism and he didn't say it with malicious intent, so saying a one-off bad joke =/= he's a racist.


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

sideon said:


> Is this a white thing? Because I don't know anyone that jokes about raping women, and I like how racism is always excused with the "oh they were young" excuse. If you joke abut wanting to rape women because they're attractive then something is mentally wrong with you.


With your logic saying “is this a white thing?” Is pretty fucking racist In itself.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Cowabunga said:


> Warrior is lucky to be dead. Because there certainly is plenty of stuff he could get cancelled for.




Warrior was retired and had no real desire to be in wrestling again as a talent so I doubt he would care. Someone like Flair is an example of a guy who desperately wants to be in the business again and is kinda blackballed now.


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

Wait a minute is Sammy Latino or white? Because really this is what it all boils down to. If he’s white hes a the biggest piece of shit ever that has existed in gods green earth. If he’s Latino he’s in the grey area and it’s ok. Either way he’s always had a very punchable face and more then likely is a ass Turd anyways. I guess he is a Spanish god or whatever the fuck so I guess he’s more in the grey area.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Context is everything. The key to humor is knowing your audience. I don't know the context with the black mom "joke" or how things are between Sammy and the other dude, but they could have the kind of friendship where they're okay with each other going there and that's perfectly fine. There's something to be said about knowing just how far you can go with a friend without pissing them off or offending them.

I have 1 friend who is part Native American, 1 who is Albanian, 1 who is uber blonde and I myself am short and neon white. We have that kind of friendship, we can joke about those things that make us different without any of us getting offended, mind you it's just amongst us and not in public or on a podcast.


----------



## King Kong Brody (Jan 21, 2018)

Gn1212 said:


> He sounds like a teen in those clips. Are we really gonna punish him for being naive when he was young?


I think the picture that got Wentz fired from WWE was taken when he was 19 or something like that. Years ago, way before he worked for WWE, a personal picture of him goofing around distributed without his permission, still enough to get him fired. That's the new woke snowflake twitter world for you. Guevara better hope being Cuban is enough to save him, he's a poor old oppressed minority himself afterall.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Can the past please be left there, where it's supposed to be, IN THE F*KING PAST!


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Stylebender said:


> I'm black so fuck me right? But I think this is bs. Who gives a shit. On a broader spectrum. Words cant hurt you. Only your reaction to those words can. Hence we end racism by ignoring it when it comes to the verbal parts. Thus taking away its only power. Our reaction.


Some people are actually self-conscious and easily hurt.
Do you have a tiny clue as to what depression does to people and their self-esteem?

Words can very well hurt you. Chris Rock had it coming.



thatonewwefanguy said:


> Can the past please be left there, where it's supposed to be, IN THE F*KING PAST!


No. This is much too simplified and sweeping. I'm not gonna let you repeat history.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Is this shit still trending?


----------

